# EXCEL: Problem mit Formel SUMMENPRODUKT



## Freaky (20. Juni 2004)

hiho

ich habe folgendes problem und zwar möchte ich aus einer tabelle (max 5 spalten) alle doppelten werte zusammen ziehen
soweit funktioniert dies in den spalten sind text elemente die wie folgt sich zusammen setzten
"W 09" oder "W 10" oder "W 11" usw bis W 23  <-- diese Werte " W09 - W23" müssen zusammen gefasst werden.
hier meine formel
=SUMMENPRODUKT(($B$2:$B$674="W 09")*($C$2:$C$674=$G2)*($D$2:$D$674="H")*($E$2:$E$674="M"))

wenn ich  W 09  eingebe wird nur dieser gezählt will mir das aber sparen fü jeden wert ne neue berechnung anzustellen mit W* gehts nicht ergebniss 0

bei meiner nächsten berechnung wird die gleiche formel verwendent jedoch um ein kriterium erweiter wie das oben beschrieben.


wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

gruß
freaky


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juni 2004)

Hai,

und wenn Du in einer neuen Spalet/Tabelle die Werte W 09, W 10, .......
hinterlegst und in deiner Formel darauf zu greifst.

SUMMENPRODUKT(($B$2:$B$674="XX99")*($C$2:$C$674=$G2)*($D$2:$D$674="H")*($E$2:$E$674="M"))  für W 09

SUMMENPRODUKT(($B$2:$B$674="XX98")*($C$2:$C$674=$G2)*($D$2:$D$674="H")*($E$2:$E$674="M"))   für W 10

usw.

Ciao Stefan


----------

